

America once sent extraordinary renditions to Syria. Now it cries torture - JumpCrisscross
http://m.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/feb/19/syria-us-ally-human-rights?cat=commentisfree&type=article

======
noduerme
Yeah, leave it to the Guardian to equivocate about torture as long as the US
_isn't_ involved.

Sort of like the programs on Al Jazeera ("Empire" in particular) that focus on
whether America's lost its democracy, without ever once mentioning Qatar's
government or the lack of democracy in any Middle Eastern country (other than
Israel).

Anyway, you can't really have it both ways; Al Jazeera and the Guardian
screamed for American intervention in Libya, then screamed about "occupation"
as soon as NATO/US intervened. They castigate America for not stepping in to
stop Assad, and they would attack us if we did for being "imperialists". So
screw them. I think most Americans at this point are happy to let Europe deal
with it, or else let the middle east either work out its own problems, or blow
itself to hell.

